

Show HN: Appmatic – AppStore and Client Automation for Windows - takehiro
https://appmatic.io

======
takehiro
Appmatic is a browser based AppStore for Windows, and it's designed for power
users. You can create your configurations (e.g. list of apps, etc), and bring
automation to Windows clients.
[https://appmatic.io/howitworks](https://appmatic.io/howitworks)

Looking forward to your feedbacks and criticisms. Thanks!

